# Cycling And Sinus issues???



## KerryLad (5 Jun 2014)

i have got a new bike and have cycled 3 times and think im struck down with sinus issues maybe infection?? anyone else get this when they cycle?? i got it a small bit when i used to run ?? cycling would have more wind blowing up the nose etc like any advice please??


----------



## jowwy (5 Jun 2014)

i use sudafed spray as my nose is always blocked up for whatever reason - does the trick for me


----------



## tyred (5 Jun 2014)

I tend to get this a lot and I haven't found a cure yet. The nasal sprays do clear it but I don't like to use them unless I really have to.

I really thought stopping smoking earlier this year had fixed it as I haven't been bothered in a while but it's come back after a few long rides at the weekend and am still all bunged up


----------



## albion (5 Jun 2014)

If you can't breath through your nose before the ride, then as likely as not its just a symptom , not the cause.


----------



## KerryLad (5 Jun 2014)

anyways of stopping this happening? covering the nose? never had this issue till i started cycling like thanks


----------



## KerryLad (5 Jun 2014)

when i used to run used to run 2 hours and never had as much issues guess your going away slower? thanks for replys


----------



## MikeG (5 Jun 2014)

Well, I'm with Mort. But I have another ENT issue when cycling. Not sinuses, but my voice. Particularly in the winter, long rides really stuff up my voice, so much that I can barely talk above a whisper after some rides.


----------



## albion (5 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3117719, member: 259"]Blimey, I have the opposite to all you lot. I probably lose about a pint of "liquid" an hour from mine![/QUOTE]

I used to too, and no exaggeration, it might have been a full pint.

It is now back to normal, so it can run a bit depending on the air temperature/wind, more so on stopping.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (5 Jun 2014)

I have a problem where I always have to blow my nose every time I go outside. I don't have allergies and I'm not allergic to anything.

I also have a 'problem' where my eyes water when I start cycling, but I think this may be due to the wind also.


----------



## Big Nick (5 Jun 2014)

I have this issue when my nose snots up like a good'un after around 45 mins riding

Its nice and loose to blow out though but not pretty when I do!


----------



## craigwend (5 Jun 2014)

It is this http://www.livestrong.com/article/365393-exercise-induced-rhinitis/

I think I get this all year.. & a touch of hay fever (tree pollen) ,

handkerchiefs & living with it ....


----------

